# Chevalet de Marquetry plans



## chopper1973 (Mar 28, 2013)

Im looking to build a Chevalet de Marquetry but am struggling to find plans with diamentions. Here in the UK i have been unable to find a copy of "Marquetry" by Pierre ramond which i belive has the plans in. Can any one help?


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you seen this post, or this one?


----------



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

Get with Shipwright (Paul) He gave me a tutorial on his. Truly an amazing machine. Making one is on my to do list as well.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

PM me if you need any help. Here's a web album that has lots more photos.


----------



## chopper1973 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. Have checked out Pauls blog and albums. Great work..Will be getting the timber asap to start the project.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Keep us posted.
Good luck.


----------

